# Szukam dobrego organizera

## timor

Witam. Szukam dobrego programu do orgranizacji swoich obowiązków. Na razie zainstalowałem Sunbirda ale brak możliwości minimalizacji do tray'a mnie ciut irytuje, do tego miewa problemy z wyświetlaniem powiadomień. No i jest całkowicie po angielsku. Jakie inne programy tego typu moglibyście polecić?

Z góry dzięki!

----------

## rzabcio

Może trochę nie to co szukasz, ale czy próbowałeś Google Calendar? Ma kilka zalet:

- dostępny z każdego miejsca w świecie;

- można publikować wybrane wydarzenia (i pokazywać kiedy jest się zajętym);

- lub też całkowicie dzielić wydarzenia z innymi użytkownikami (doskonałe dla zapominalskich, w moim przypadku nagminnie zapominam o imieninach);

- i rzecz, która całkowicie przekonała mnie do serwisu - powiadomienia SMSem za free.

:: EDIT ::

Dopiero zauważyłem, że Sunbird jest ze stajni Mozilli. Z chowaniem Thunderbirda to traya pod Linuksem jest sprawa taka, iż wymaga on doinstalowania plugina. Może z Sunbirdem jest podobnie?

----------

## timor

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Może trochę nie to co szukasz, ale czy próbowałeś Google Calendar? Ma kilka zalet:
> 
> - dostępny z każdego miejsca w świecie;
> 
> - można publikować wybrane wydarzenia (i pokazywać kiedy jest się zajętym);
> ...

 Własnie mi się podobnie zdarzało. a to imieniny koleżanki... albo jakieś kolokwium, o którym dowiedziałem się wchodząc do sali  :Wink: 

Ale na to się nie skuszę, wolę jakąś aplikację z kodu i zasobów na moim kompie  :Smile: 

----------

## rzabcio

A może tak Wash & Go? 2 w jednym?  :Smile: 

Przed chwilą dorzuciłem do mojego TB plugin Lightning (czyli Sunbird dla TB) i podłączyłem go do kalendarza Google. Bomba. Wreszcie przebija Outlooka!  :Laughing: 

 *timor wrote:*   

> albo jakieś kolokwium, o którym dowiedziałem się wchodząc do sali 

 Dobre.  :Wink: 

----------

## timor

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> A może tak Wash & Go? 2 w jednym? 
> 
> Przed chwilą dorzuciłem do mojego TB plugin Lightning (czyli Sunbird dla TB) i podłączyłem go do kalendarza Google. Bomba. Wreszcie przebija Outlooka! 
> 
> 

 Nie zupełnie o to mi chodzi, kiedyś z tego korzystałem ale działało różnie - może obecnie coś się zmieniło ale ja w tym czasie zmieniłem klienta poczty  :Wink:  Do TB nie wrócę, jest wielki i wolny, nie tak jak sylpheed. Dlatego wolałbym jakiś zewnętrzny program.

----------

## BeteNoire

Korganizer?

----------

## timor

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Korganizer?

 Tego też już sprawdziłem, jest raczej ubogi... Brakuje mu kilku rzeczy, niestety nie mogłem znaleść żadnego zestawienia tego typu programów ;/ Poczekam jeszcze trochę, może ktoś skojarzy coś fajnego  :Smile: 

----------

## m010ch

To może BasKet?

Wiem, że to nie do końca to, o co Ci chodzi, ale może warto rzucić okiem?

----------

## timor

 *m010ch wrote:*   

> To moze BasKet?
> 
> Wiem, ze to nie konca to o co Ci chodzi, ale moze warto rzucic okiem?

 Ciekwe, zobaczę co to za cudo, ale nadal szukam organizera.

----------

## PsychoX

Evolution

----------

## timor

 *PsychoX wrote:*   

> Evolution

 Zapowiada się ciekawie, sprawdzę  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

Po kilku testach wybrałem w końcu KOrganizera. Brakuje mu kilku opcji, które są w SunBird'zie ale za to przypominanie działa jak trzeba i mam go zawsze pod ręką (siedzi sobie grzecznie w tray'u). Na razie na tym poprzestanę.

Szkoda mi SunBird'a, szkoda że nie ma wtyczki do minimalizacji w tray pod Linuxe'm. Jest wtyczka Minimize To Tray, ktora działa tylko na windach. Jest też New Mail Icon, która powstała dla Thunderbirda i działa tylko pod Linux'em.... Wysłałem ich twórcom namiary na siebie  :Very Happy:  Źródła są na GPL'u więc może za jakiś czas będę miał co chciałem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## m010ch

 *timor wrote:*   

> Szkoda mi SunBird'a, szkoda że nie ma wtyczki do minimalizacji w tray pod Linuxe'm. Jest wtyczka Minimize To Tray, ktora działa tylko na windach. Jest też New Mail Icon, która powstała dla Thunderbirda i działa tylko pod Linux'em....

 

Rozwiązaniem w Twoim przypadku powinien być KDocker.

----------

## timor

 *m010ch wrote:*   

> Rozwiązaniem w Twoim przypadku powinien być KDocker.

 Znam programik ale u mnie zachowywał się czasami niestabilnie ;/

----------

## m010ch

 *timor wrote:*   

> Znam programik ale u mnie zachowywał się czasami niestabilnie ;/

 

Szkoda, bo nawet Mozilla Calendar/Sunbird Project Team poleca go w takich przypadkach...

----------

## timor

 *m010ch wrote:*   

>  *timor wrote:*   Znam programik ale u mnie zachowywał się czasami niestabilnie ;/ 
> 
> Szkoda, bo nawet Mozilla Calendar/Sunbird Project Team poleca go w takich przypadkach...

 Wiem  :Sad:  Mam nadzieje, że wcześniej czy później pokażą się jakieś wtyczki.

----------

## pancurski

czy przypadkiem orage (rodem z nowego xfce) nie jest organizerem?

----------

## timor

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> czy przypadkiem orage (rodem z nowego xfce) nie jest organizerem?

 Nie znam, nie widziałem nowego xfce. Zaczekam aż będzie w portach i stabilny.

----------

## BeteNoire

Już jest w portach i jest stabilny. Trzeba tylko sobie co-nieco odmaskować mniej więcej tak:

```
cat /usr/portage/profiles/packages.mask|grep xfce >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

----------

## timor

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Już jest w portach i jest stabilny. Trzeba tylko sobie co-nieco odmaskować mniej więcej tak:
> 
> ```
> cat /usr/portage/profiles/packages.mask|grep xfce >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
> ```
> ...

 Chodziło mi o stabine drzewo portage. Wiem, że jest zamaskowane i wiem jak odmaskować. Po prostu wychodzę z założenia, że jest twardo zamaskowane z jakiegoś powodu (na bugzilli jest ich pewnie nawet kilka  :Very Happy: ) a lubię gdy mój system jest stabilny.

----------

## pancurski

 *timor wrote:*   

> ...Po prostu wychodzę z założenia, że jest twardo zamaskowane z jakiegoś powodu (na bugzilli jest ich pewnie nawet kilka ) a lubię gdy mój system jest stabilny.

 

myślę, że w tym przypadku możesz zaryzykować, najwyżej sobie po paru dniach odinstalujesz  :Smile: , xfce4.4 jest zamaskowane, bo release stabilny ukazał się pare dni temu, ale na SVN był dostępny już od dawnaLast edited by pancurski on Fri Jan 26, 2007 6:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BeteNoire

 *timor wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   Już jest w portach i jest stabilny. Trzeba tylko sobie co-nieco odmaskować mniej więcej tak:
> 
> ```
> cat /usr/portage/profiles/packages.mask|grep xfce >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
> ```
> ...

 

Nie bój nic. Od początku swojej przygody z Gentoo używam ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 (jak to miło mieć zawsze najnowszy soft). Czasem nawet odmaskowuję to co jest hardmasked i nigdy z tego powodu nie padł mi system. To nie Windows, gdzie błąd IE rozpieprza system  :Wink:  XFCE nic ci nie namiesza w pythonie/portage/glibc czy innych krytycznych do życia Gentoo pakietach.

----------

## pancurski

 *timor wrote:*   

> ...Szukam dobrego programu do orgranizacji swoich obowiązków. Na razie zainstalowałem Sunbirda ale brak możliwości minimalizacji do tray'a mnie 

 

znalazłem jeszcze jeden http://notecase.sourceforge.net/index.html niewiem jak działa, wadą jest ze brak go w portage

[edit] znalazłem go na 

```
http://www.gentoo-sunrise.org/sunrise
```

 nie jest to najnowsza wersja, i z gałęzi nieoficjalnej ale własnie zamierzam go sprawdzić w działaniu

----------

